# youth day



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

Saturday was youth day and I took my 11 yearold. He went some with me last year and like it but never got a chance to shoot. This year he has a doe tag so anything goes. Just before the end of the day he had 2 does and 2 last years lams come in all at the same time.  needless to say their was wide eyes and excitement. When the smoke cleared he had missed  but he's hooked and I now have a hunting buddy for life. :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Would loved to have been there to see it. Tell your son that hes still young and has a lot of time to become good at it. Hope he gets one in the regular season :beer:


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

do you guys get a youth day for every season....in ohio we gt one for bow season one for gun and one for primitive!!!


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Youth Hunts are great, MN is starting to get them started too. Great way to get our youth started into the sport of hunting.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oklahoma has a three day youth antlerless deer gun hunt and a two day spring youth turkey hunt. Both of these are prior to the regular gun season which gives the youngsters a better chance of taking game. It's gone over extremely well in this state. Not to mention Dad gets to scout a little longer. :wink:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

In Kentucky there is a Youth only Firearms weekend for deer the weekend before Muzzleloading season starts. A Youth only Turkey weekend the weekend before spring season starts. And a FREE Youth only small game and trapping week in December, scheduled so it falls on most schools Christmas breaks. :wink:


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

The only youth day for deer is the saturday prior to the regular gun season. Their is also one for spring turky and duck. Same setup saturday prior. No hunting here on sunday's. Youth day is a great thing, they should do it on more things and every state should have them. Take a kid hunting and have the time of youre life!


----------

